# White pigeon hanging around my house.



## viktorj85 (May 16, 2010)

Yesterday we noticed a small pigeon on our roof, this morning he was on our gutter, right under my bedroom window. He looks small still has black eyes. I spirinkled some bird food on top of our fence and put out some water. Is there anything else I should do. He just been sitting on the gutter alllllll day.
I have not seen him fly. He does not seem scared, I havent tried getting too close but the one time i tried he just walked down the gutter to get away a bit. I feel worried, probably bringing back memories because i remember as a kid i found a baby bird, tried to feed it and make it comfortable then when i got home from school it died, and I cried alot lol

thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like you may have a young roller on your roof that is lost. They don't have very good homing skills....rollers. The best would be to catch him/her and the only way to do that is after dark because pigeons don't see well then.
Where are you located?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Could also try to net it...if its a domestic bird it shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> Could also try to net it...if its a domestic bird it shouldn't be too hard to do.



Actually...that's very hard...at least from my experience...sounds easy though.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Nah its not hard really at all. Do it quite often with wild birds through the business, now that can be hilarious...should have seen us trying to net about 40 wild ducks, oh yeah that was funny.


----------



## viktorj85 (May 16, 2010)

hey guys sorry, but the bird left, I tried to catch him, got close, but no cigar. Hope he made it home, on a side note found my cat playing with a young bird, when i threw my cat inside i checked the bird, thought it was gonna die cause it looked stressed out and messed up. I put it in a little open box on my shed and a couple hours later i saw it fly away. woo hoo


----------



## lincam182 (Aug 21, 2021)

This is a 11 year old thread, but seems the case here. About three days ago I noticed 3 white pigeons in my street (front of my house). Yesterday one of them got ran over. They don't seem to leave the area (fly away). They definitely don't really belong here. Not sure if they were let go from someone's cage or if they were domesticated at all.

My question: Is there anything I can do? Is there a department who would take them and bring them to their 'normal' habitat?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try catching them, they won't survive.


----------



## lincam182 (Aug 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Try catching them, they won't survive.
> View attachment 98431


Thank you Marina, catch them then do what?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Keep them?


----------



## LoveSunshine (Aug 27, 2021)

Find a local pigeon rescue place? 🙂


----------

